
When will self-Driving cars be on the road? - salmonet
https://www.quora.com/When-will-self-driving-cars-be-on-roads/answer/Andrew-Ng?srid=cgo&amp;share=1
======
ocdtrekkie
Suggesting that we'll see them in mass market in less than five years strikes
me as insane. Marketing bull, even. Currently today, self-driving cars are
still far worse drivers than humans, and companies developing them have been
misleading people to build the hype.

Google likes to brag about how it's cars have driven 1,000,000 miles without
causing an accident. But they've neglected to brag about what they had to
report to the California DMV: That among their 30-some-odd cars, there
would've been 10 at-fault accidents in 2015 alone without human drivers
intervening. Google took the telemetry from those incidents and simulated the
behavior if the car had been allowed to operate unimpeded.

One out of three cars being at-fault in an accident in a year? That's an AWFUL
safety record, and far worse than the human average. If the Google self-
driving software was a licensed driver, it would've had it's license revoked

[http://9to5google.com/2016/01/12/googles-self-driving-car-
ca...](http://9to5google.com/2016/01/12/googles-self-driving-car-
caused-10-accidents-test-drivers-control/)

